
Amazon AI Designed To Create Phone Cases Goes Wrong - doener
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/amazon-ai-designed-to-create-phone-cases-goes-hilariously-wrong/
======
davidgerard
The J.G. Ballard groups I'm on are loving these things.

------
jbob2000
We don't know that it 'went wrong' until nobody buys those cases. If one of
those cases is sold, then it's working as intended :)

------
sp00ls
I could actually see the 'old woman with asthma inhaler' one being an actual
product. The rest..not so much.

~~~
bvinc
The Botox injection phone case might have an audience.

------
pavel_lishin
It's like watching a toddler trying to use a rattle for a hairbrush, or vice
versa.

~~~
dozzie
More like vice versa, like watching a rattle trying to use a toddler for a
hairbrush.

------
catshirt
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14736270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14736270)

------
etblg
Did the account get killed? I can't see the listings anymore, even through the
link in the article.

------
burntrelish1273
This is just the beginning. AI artists and designers are gradually going to be
fairly common.

